# A woman who has a first baby under one after IVF



## kirstyenglish (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for a case study for Candis magazine - I'm writing a themed piece featuring three people talking about their amazing 2015 and how their lives have changed in some dramatic way.
I'm specifically looking for a woman who has been trying for a baby for years and finally gave birth after IVF at the end of last year/ beginning of this year.The case study must be aged 38-68 and be willing to be photographed with baby!
Any suggestions, pl email me at [email protected] Thx!


----------

